# Ibanez GRG7221 (13') vs Jackson JS22-7 (14')



## The Dystopian GBM (May 5, 2014)

Hi all,
So 1st thing I did was search for this on the forum () and I found LOADS of reviews on both but what I really need is someone who has played both to tell me which is (wont say better...) more the following:

1) Suitable to play grunge & rock (basically early Deftones & Nirvana to start, early Korn etc. later on) 

2) Sturdy & Well built, I am very new to the guitar scene & not exactly the most well co-ordinated person in the world. Add to that I have a son due in 4 weeks I need a guitar that can potentially take a know or two & not fall apart.

Thanks

The Dystopian Ginger Bread Man


----------



## bigfoot200 (May 5, 2014)

hey man i have played both

they both have crappy pickups but the jackson is better built. the rosewood on the jackson fretboard is MUCH nicer than the gio. but the gio was easier to play (i like ibanez necks)


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 5, 2014)

Thats amazing thanks, I would consider replacing pickups at a later date as needed but as just starting out have a feeling EVERYTHING will sound bad until I get better  figure wait till I get my playing style down then look at some seymour duncan blackouts:

Seymour Duncan AHB-1S Blackout 7 String Set

based on what I know so far (very little) these seem to be the type I would be looking at...

My local shop is getting some JS22-7's in at eom june so will be trying one out then.


----------



## bigfoot200 (May 5, 2014)

can you play a 6 string already? got many guitars?


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 5, 2014)

No & No. 

Like a lot of people in there mid 20's I had a six string when I was 14/15 but didnt stick with it, I wanted to play like a pro start a band & be famous all within six months so as you can imagine didnt really work out!!

Now however want to start how I mean to go on  Plan to get a 7 string, learn to play then progress to modding it with pickups/tuners etc then take it from there. 

Depending on room like to get another (accoustic maybe?) but no, no guitars at present.


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 5, 2014)

bigfoot200 said:


> can you play a 6 string already? got many guitars?


 
What about you? have you played for long?


----------



## bigfoot200 (May 5, 2014)

haha we've all been there! i never ended up as good as I'd like to have been.. still practicing though. good to hear you're picking up a guitar again! it's great fun, even if you're not in a a band.

i've got several 6 strings - 2 fender stratocasters, a fender telecaster, a gibson lp studio, prs se, washburn acoustic guitar, and a squier jazz bass. been playing for about 20 years and only got my first 7 string a few days ago! 

the jackson will be fine for you mate, seeing as you're pretty much a beginner. it's a nicer build than the GIO and the neck is still slimmer than the LTD's or Schecters (which I can't get along with personally, but a lot of people swear by the schecters). i was wondering if you'd thought much about learning a six string first? the first 6 strings on a 7 are exactly the same, but open chords are quite tough initially on a 7 string because of the width. i guess you'd settle into it though.


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 5, 2014)

Least Im not the only one then 

Orignal plan was to get a 6 string 1st (prob accoustic just because fancied learning some of the accoustic sets love so much) HOWEVER found just wont have the room for 2 & so rather than fork out for a decent accoustic then have to sell up figure just get a 7 1st off!

Plan is to get one Jan time so will keep you posted on how I get on. what do you think to you 7? Ibanez right? was yours one of there Iron Label?


----------



## bigfoot200 (May 5, 2014)

well, as you can see i have a few decent guitars already. i tried a few 7's and i found the entry level guitars to be a quite cheap feeling compared to entry level 6's. the jackson is probably the best build out of the entry level 7's though, and is the best wood for the money.

for example, from my experiences, a 6 string squier for about £250 will make a £250 7 string feel a bit cheap imo.

so i went mid range and i ended up with the S series iron label (SIR27FD). it's much better built than the gio, but not far off the jackson to be honest. but the bridge and tuners are great and it stays in tune perfectly. i love the wizard II neck, I can get my thumb round it which I couldn't do on LTD's or Schecters. I can just about do it on a jackson - but it's all down to personal preference mate. i'm used to playing blues/rock/metal, it's my background, and I frikkin love playing texas blues, so i like to get my thumb round. a lot of players don't do that and keep their thumb round the back. i also wanted passive pickups, and it comes with DiMarzio PAF 7's, which sound great clean, but don't quite deliver what I want when it comes to hi gain. but i can change them out. apparently it is really hard to install actives in a passive guitar, and vice versa.

if you don't already have guitars, the jackson will be good, as long as you make sure it's properly set up and stays in tune, you will enjoy playing it which will make you practice more. go play it down at your shop, make sure you try the ibanez GIO too, and see for yourself.


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 5, 2014)

bigfoot200 said:


> well, as you can see i have a few decent guitars already. i tried a few 7's and i found the entry level guitars to be a quite cheap feeling compared to entry level 6's. the jackson is probably the best build out of the entry level 7's though, and is the best wood for the money.
> 
> for example, from my experiences, a 6 string squier for about £250 will make a £250 7 string feel a bit cheap imo.
> 
> ...


 

My local jackson dealer do a full set up service free witrh any guitar bought from them but comes with 12 months servicing also so any faults etc can just be taken back for a re set up  (also said will match internet prices )


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 6, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good things about the Jackson JS227.. so for only $200, I'd go with that.


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 8, 2014)

Thats for that, just checking out parts (amp etc) that would match it now. fingers crossed as good as I am hoping.


----------



## downburst82 (May 8, 2014)

I own a js22-7 and have played the grg7221. I was actually pretty impressed with both. The jackson was a little better put together but the ibanez was pretty good to. Probably the best Gio ive played..its not saying alot..but still it was solid, the Jackson was just really impressive.

The js22-7 scale length is 26.5 and the grg7221 is 25.5. Its not a huge difference but most of the music you mentioned wanting to play was probably made on 25.5 scale guitars, its also a little easier to play/learn on a shorter scale guitar. I prefer the jackson myself because I wanted something that could handle down tuning better, but if your not going to be doing much of that you might be more comfortable on the ibanez?

Stock pickups are a little better on the jackson (not great though I replaced mine with some green dimarzio blaze's)

As far as price I know the jackson is $199 and im not sure how much the lbanez is (also your in the uk so your prices will be a little different anyway).


I would personally recommend the jackson because I think they are excellent guitars for $200 bucks, but if its possible try both because you might find the ibanez shorter neck more comfortable.

Good Luck!


ps: should mention while they were both good, BOTH WILL NEED a proper setup to play/sound decent! Get it done for sure (I do my own)


----------



## bigfoot200 (May 13, 2014)

The Dystopian GBM said:


> Thats for that, just checking out parts (amp etc) that would match it now. fingers crossed as good as I am hoping.



make sure you get an amp with 12" cone


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 14, 2014)

bigfoot200 said:


> make sure you get an amp with 12" cone


 
Any suggestions?

Local jackson dealer do Marshall (so most likely to get a good package deal) however always liked the sound & look of a roland cube?


----------



## bigfoot200 (May 15, 2014)

The Dystopian GBM said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> Local jackson dealer do Marshall (so most likely to get a good package deal) however always liked the sound & look of a roland cube?



how much you got to spend, what kind of sounds do you want to get from it (clean/dirty)?

i like tube amps. but they cost money&#8230; if you've got money we're talking tube amp.

main thing is, anything smaller than a 12" speaker will sound poop. even a 10" speaker with a six string lacks loads of low end. i bought a 2x12 cab for my amps and it has really opened the bass end up, one of which is a tweed amp with a 10" cone. sounded shit before!

if you can spend a little bit, it's worth getting a second hand tube amp off ebay. if not - i'd say don't think about 'brands' and their 'sounds' too much. because the sounds they are known for, that you like, will mostly sit in their middle to high end stuff. might be worth just making sure you get something with a nice clean channel, that you can use as a platform for pedals. check out the wampler triple wreck! other people like the line 6 amp modelling stuff - i'm not a solid state amp guy, so probably not the best to ask when it comes to all that - valves though, i am probably able to point you in the right direction.

fwiw, i use a selection of pedals including the wampler triple wreck, modulation and delay, then into a second hand mesa boogie studio caliber (25w version of their DC range - VERY loud!). it has EL84 valves and a 12" cone. the triple wreck through the mesa clean channel can sound pretty much like a dual rectifier or a 5150. i recently bought a 2x12 which has really opened up the bottom end!!!

:edit: i forgot you're just starting out - maybe no need for a tube amp yet! i've played nice Hughes & Kettner solid state amps that have a decent clean channel, the cube is supposed to be good but can't vouch for it 1st hand! 

BUT - THE 12" CONE THING STILL STANDS


----------

